# Brighton area DIY livery wanted



## angie1 (12 August 2016)

I am looking for a friendly and organised yard where I can keep my Arab X mare on DIY livery. Good hacking is priority, an arena would be a bonus. Must have a stable as she is a "golden oldie" & deserves to be kept warm & dry in the winter! 
I live on north edge of Brighton. Any suggestions?


----------



## tiga71 (13 August 2016)

You could try Poynings Grange Farm. It is on the road coming over Devil's Dyke. They do have an arena but it isn't brilliant. The hacking is more or less straight onto the Downs which is fabulous.


----------



## angie1 (14 August 2016)

Thanks. Will have a look. Are you there?


----------



## tiga71 (14 August 2016)

No. I am just about to move to Truleigh Manor Farm with my two, going from part livery for one and grass livery for one, to DIY assisted for both. But know some people there.  It isn't too far from where I am moving to. There is no space at the one I am moving to as I have just taken two spaces. 

There is also somewhere at Pangdean just near the M&S garage at Pyecome and somewhere near the Jack and Jill windmills up the road from the M&S garage. Not sure of their names though.


----------



## angie1 (20 August 2016)

Many thanks Tiga71! We've got a space booked by Jack & Jill. Excited now!


----------



## tiga71 (20 August 2016)

No worries. I'm excited now that I am moving to DIY in 2 weeks. I just bought a load of stuff to get myself organised. Where are you moving your horse from? Did you hack a lot on the Downs from where you were? There is a lovely ride from Jack and Jill down to Stanmer Park and back. You can stop for a drink or ice cream at the cafe at Stanmer Park. With a few lovely long gallops.


----------



## angie1 (20 August 2016)

We are super excited as we sold her 3 1/2 years ago but now have had chance to buy her back. We were living in Hampshire when we owned her before. I grew up round here so know the downs really well - can't wait for the gallop up towards the Beacon!


----------



## wingedhorse (26 September 2016)

Looking for livery for next year, within 20 minutes of Hove as my job is relocatiing, with 20 x 60 school, good hacking, turnout not on clay. Any recommendations. Or yard names to look up? Happy to join waiting list.

Thanks

Philippa


----------



## angie1 (26 September 2016)

New Barn Farm fits your description! We moved in on Saturday, so early days...Ask me again in a month or two


----------



## wingedhorse99 (28 September 2016)

angie1 said:



			New Barn Farm fits your description! We moved in on Saturday, so early days...Ask me again in a month or two
		
Click to expand...

Ooh thanks. Hope it's lovely.


----------

